# baby belly button bleeding - is this common?



## mamada (Oct 4, 2006)

My ds is 2 weeks old and the cord stump fell off about a week ago. Ever since it fell off, his belly button has continued to bleed. It'll clot, pieces of the scab will come out, and it'll bleed again. The diaper is put on loose enough where it doesn't rub and since it's summer he basically doesn't wear clothes except for maybe a loose t-shirt...so there's nothing really rubbing against the belly button that I can see. Is this a common occurence? Anybody else experience this and what did you do?


----------



## Mama2E&O (Sep 7, 2004)

My son's belly button bled a lot as well-he'd always leave blood stains on his little onesies-mostly it was before the stump fell off but it continued a little afterward. I just kept the diaper off it and kept it as clean and dry as I could and eventually it dried up and stopped.
Keep a close eye out for possible signs of infection.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

My DD had the same thing. It just wouldn't close. I looked, and she had a nodule still on her belly button after the stump fell off. I waited about a week before I finally just took her into the ped. She said it was totally normal, and put some silver nitrate on it. We had to do that twice, but it healed up really quickly. I can't say that siver nitrate is healthy, but for me, it was better than my baby bleeding. I'm sure it can heal on it's own, though!


----------



## srbushey (Sep 27, 2006)

My dd had some bleeding after her stump fell off, at 12 days. but she's 16 wks now and even though it doesn't bleed, it has a tiny bit of crusty scab that I can't seem to get rid of. it's partly b/c her navel is SOO hard to get to. but it doesn't look infected and i keep it clean as i can, so i guess/hope no worries. but yeah, if your baby's navel continues to bleed and make spots on the onesies, etc. i would seriously watch it close and consider taking it to the ped.


----------



## heggie (May 15, 2007)

My DS's stump fell off at 2 weeks and just stopped bleeding (he was 3 weeks yesterday). My ped said that as long as it wasn't pussy or smelly and the bleeding didn't increase then not to worry about it and keep it clean. The ped wanted to see him if it continued for more than a week. I sponged the belly button off with plain water then allowed it to air dry at every diaper change. Hope this helps!


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

My baby's bb did this too. I put some breastmilk on it, and it healed right up.


----------



## Momma2SoSweet (Feb 25, 2007)

My dd's cord stump fell off at 8 days old and proceeded to bleed for a good week or two. It was just like you described- with the scabbing. I would blot it with a clean cloth wipe and carefully clean it with water (NO rubbing alcohol!). At her 4 week appt her belly button was still not fully closed but was fine. (It was closed by 8 weeks old.)

Like a pp said, if it isn't pussy or smelly I wouldn't worry much. HTH


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Happened with DD, as well. After a few weeks it just stopped on its own and now it looks perfect. I agree that if it isn't pussy and smelling bad, there's probably nothing to worry about. If you're really concerned, though, call your care provider.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i'd also try the BM on it


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My LC and Ped said not to worry unless it smelled funny. It never did, so I never worried.

Well, okay, that's a lie -- I still worried, but nothing happened.

It's so neat when the stump finally comes off, isn't it?


----------

